# Warriors of Chaos Vs Alter Noble



## Madshaw (Oct 8, 2009)

I played my first warhammer game in ages, 1000 points against a wood elf player the other day. I was usig warriors dof Chaos, and managed to protect my flanks well enough and used marauder horsemen and a sorcerer on a disk to kill of most of the stuff that was within 8' of my warriors, so eventually i got close enough to kill their archers, dryads and spellsingers. 

i had won but there was one wood elf model on the table. so being a good sport i said yer why not play on. this guy was an alter noble with a great weapon and some magical rubbish called netlings i think. I had two units of 12 and 14 warriors left, one of which had an exhalted noble with them so i was pretty confident up against a lone toughness 3 hero. 

but to my dismay he proceded to charge both my units one by one. first time he charged the unit without the hero, i called a chalenge as is the way with the eye of the gods rules. the alter was stength 6 because of the great weapon the puny little elf was lugging around with him. he proceded to lop my unit champions head off and break the unit. then useing his amazing movement of 9 chase down the rest of the unit as they very bravely ran away.

the turn after he charged my other unit and i called out a chalenge with my exaulted hero (because i have to). he accepts and promtly rolls a lot of ones and twos in his to hit rolls. so i put on a big grin and get ready for my weapon skill 7 halbard weilding strong bad to tear the pointy eared up start in two. but because of the anoyance o netlings, i hit on sixes. i don't touch him. and he kills me off in the next round.

the alter managed to do nothing during the actual battle mainly because of shoddy manouvering and cowardice on the part of my adversairy. (i spent the whole battle goading him about trying o hunt down the sorcerer with him, and not trying to hack his points worth out of my exaulted hero, i glad he didn't now). 

but my question is this... how in the name of the four great winds am i supposed to stop this thing from killing every single one of my units in future battles. I have to challenge it, so i will always hit it on sixes, meaning this thing could quite happily kill off all my units one at a time, especially with its movement of nine


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The Alter Kindred noble is a very powerful model, but he's just one model, and doesn't really have the attacks to offset the most basic static scores. Let your unit champions take the challenge, and remember that you only have one challenge per combat, so an Exalted Hero in the unit doesn't have to (or can't, I should say) step in with the Wood Elf after the unit champion dies horrendously. 

A unit of 14 Warriors lead by an Exalted Hero (3x5) is quite effective, in my experience, and the static score of four against the Wood Elf means you shouldn't lose combat at all-- two ranks, a banner, and numbers. The Wood Elf needs to hit with all four of its attacks and get through your armor (admittedly, that's not such a tall order when you're getting whomped by S6 attacks, but still) just to draw.


----------

